# كريم تريتوسبوت وصل لتفتيح المناطق الداكنة والكل يمدح فيه ب35ريال



## فتوو الدلوعة (9 يونيو 2010)

*الكريم المعجزة المذهل لتفتيح المناطق الداكنة(تريتوسبوت )وصل والتوصيل لكل مكان


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اهلااااا وسهلااااا بالحلوووووين

جايبه لكم اليوم منتج روووووعه ومجرب

الكريم المعجزة تريتوسبوت








كريم تبيض للمنااطق الحساسه طبي طبعا

مو يبيض يسلخ السواد سلخ يشيله كانه مااكاان ابدا 

المنااطق الحساسه زي الاباط والمناطق الحساسه والرقبه يجلس بس 6 ساعات وينشاال ويبين التفتيح خلال 3 او 4 ايام 

والركب والاكواع خلال اسبوع من الاستخدام 

طبعا هذا غير تجارب البنات اللي يمدحون فيه

لدرجه وحده باسته من حبها فيه

الحجم الكبير

30غرام سعره ب 35 ريال جملة 23 ريال 

وبعد ماايتقشر تحطين من هذا الكريم تشتريه من الصيدليه 

هذا يعالج الجلد بعد التقشير الكل يعرفه 

اسمه كيناكمب

الكمية محدودة بنات الشرقية التوصيل عن طريق مندوب سعر المندوب 15 ريال الدمام 
الخبر 20 القطيف وسيهات 25 ريال
واشحن لاي منطقة 
وحياكم الله :wavetowel3:*​​


----------



## فتوو الدلوعة (10 يونيو 2010)

*رد: كريم تريتوسبوت وصل لتفتيح المناطق الداكنة والكل يمدح فيه ب35ريال*

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين


----------



## فراوله كووول (12 يونيو 2010)

*رد: كريم تريتوسبوت وصل لتفتيح المناطق الداكنة والكل يمدح فيه ب35ريال*

ممكن رقمج لو سمحتي


----------



## فتوو الدلوعة (14 يونيو 2010)

*رد: كريم تريتوسبوت وصل لتفتيح المناطق الداكنة والكل يمدح فيه ب35ريال*

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## فتوو الدلوعة (15 يونيو 2010)

*رد: كريم تريتوسبوت وصل لتفتيح المناطق الداكنة والكل يمدح فيه ب35ريال*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## فتوو الدلوعة (16 يونيو 2010)

*رد: كريم تريتوسبوت وصل لتفتيح المناطق الداكنة والكل يمدح فيه ب35ريال*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


----------



## فتوو الدلوعة (19 يونيو 2010)

*رد: كريم تريتوسبوت وصل لتفتيح المناطق الداكنة والكل يمدح فيه ب35ريال*

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين


----------



## فتوو الدلوعة (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: كريم تريتوسبوت وصل لتفتيح المناطق الداكنة والكل يمدح فيه ب35ريال*

[align=center] 
اب 
اب
اب
اب
اب 
[/align]


----------



## tjarksa (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: كريم تريتوسبوت وصل لتفتيح المناطق الداكنة والكل يمدح فيه ب35ريال*

بالتوفيق ياختي


----------



## فتوو الدلوعة (26 يونيو 2010)

*رد: كريم تريتوسبوت وصل لتفتيح المناطق الداكنة والكل يمدح فيه ب35ريال*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## فتوو الدلوعة (29 يونيو 2010)

*رد: كريم تريتوسبوت وصل لتفتيح المناطق الداكنة والكل يمدح فيه ب35ريال*

اب 
اب
اب
اب
اب


----------



## فتوو الدلوعة (1 يوليو 2010)

*رد: كريم تريتوسبوت وصل لتفتيح المناطق الداكنة والكل يمدح فيه ب35ريال*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


----------



## فتوو الدلوعة (4 يوليو 2010)

*رد: كريم تريتوسبوت وصل لتفتيح المناطق الداكنة والكل يمدح فيه ب35ريال*

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين


----------



## فتوو الدلوعة (5 يوليو 2010)

*رد: كريم تريتوسبوت وصل لتفتيح المناطق الداكنة والكل يمدح فيه ب35ريال*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## فتوو الدلوعة (6 يوليو 2010)

*رد: كريم تريتوسبوت وصل لتفتيح المناطق الداكنة والكل يمدح فيه ب35ريال*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## فتوو الدلوعة (7 يوليو 2010)

*رد: كريم تريتوسبوت وصل لتفتيح المناطق الداكنة والكل يمدح فيه ب35ريال*

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين


----------



## فتوو الدلوعة (29 يوليو 2010)

*رد: كريم تريتوسبوت وصل لتفتيح المناطق الداكنة والكل يمدح فيه ب35ريال*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


----------



## فتوو الدلوعة (1 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: كريم تريتوسبوت وصل لتفتيح المناطق الداكنة والكل يمدح فيه ب35ريال*

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين


----------



## فتوو الدلوعة (3 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: كريم تريتوسبوت وصل لتفتيح المناطق الداكنة والكل يمدح فيه ب35ريال*

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين


----------



## فتوو الدلوعة (9 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: كريم تريتوسبوت وصل لتفتيح المناطق الداكنة والكل يمدح فيه ب35ريال*

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين


----------



## فتوو الدلوعة (23 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: كريم تريتوسبوت وصل لتفتيح المناطق الداكنة والكل يمدح فيه ب35ريال*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## جنان الخلد (26 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: كريم تريتوسبوت وصل لتفتيح المناطق الداكنة والكل يمدح فيه ب35ريال*

بالتوووفيق ,,


----------



## فتوو الدلوعة (3 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: كريم تريتوسبوت وصل لتفتيح المناطق الداكنة والكل يمدح فيه ب35ريال*

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


----------



## مسجله عشان الكريم (27 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: كريم تريتوسبوت وصل لتفتيح المناطق الداكنة والكل يمدح فيه ب35ريال*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------

